# Bernie Lincicome: Shaq the real MVP, as ususual.



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

You may agree, or disagree, but its a pretty good read.


I always liked Bernie when he wrote for the Chicago Tribune, and came across this article:

http://rockymountainnews.com/drmn/sports_columnists/article/0,1299,DRMN_83_3768311,00.html



> Two things about the Shaquille O'Neal-Steve Nash MVP debate, or maybe three things. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> First, and what a relief this is, at least the MVP of the NBA was not Manu Ginobili, the San Antonio nuisance. Persistent endorsements for Ginobili keep streaming in, most lately from Argentina, which, in sheer volume, would lead me to believe Ginobili is the greatest thing since the twist tie.
> I continue to disagree but take no special delight in noticing that Ginobili got no votes at all, not even for 10th place. I will take that as a personal acquittal.
> ...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

You know what, can somebody get rid of this kind of "Shaq deserves MVP" or "Shaq doesn't deserve MVP" threads? 

IT'S DONE!!! NASH GOT IT. Forget it. 


Those articles serve NO PURPOSE. Stop back-firing or praising. It's ALL TOO LATE. Show some sportsmanship. Somebody already won the award and all these back-firing articles are just nothing but SORE-LOSERS. 


I didn't even read the article 'cause it serves no purpose at all. Nash will be included in the MVP List and LIVE WITH IT. 

For god's sake... 

We don't need 10000000 threads about why Shaq/Nash deserves it. Suns has the better record than Heat. Period.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

^^ agree. But it was a good read. I still don't buy it though. :laugh:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Like I have said myself, the last month of the season, Nash pulled away from Shaq. Shaq went down and the Heat maintained. Nash played injured and the Suns pulled away for the best record in the league. I love Shaq, but he did not disserve it this year.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> ^^ agree. But it was a good read. I still don't buy it though. :laugh:


You are the mod for Suns board right? You should combine this with Steve Nash won MVP thread.  


We should concentrate on the playoffs now. We don't need more distraction on WHY Shaq deserves it. lol

TomBoerwinkle#1 is an admin and he should know it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Jibikao, your response to my post was really, really...big.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Jibikao, your response to my post was really, really...big.


:laugh: 

Yes Jibikao, I am the mod. Dont know if I can merge it. Can I merge it TB#1?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Anyone who watched that game tonight can not tell me he doesn't deserve that award.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Sedd said:


> Anyone who watched that game tonight can not tell me he doesn't deserve that award.


True. Put it in Nash's hand and move out of his way.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yes Jibikao, I am the mod. Dont know if I can merge it. Can I merge it TB#1?


I was mad because obviously the whole NBA forums on net has 10000 threads about this MVP thing. I am VERY tired of reading it and this post is nothing but a Troll post. He could easily post this article in the Nash won MVP thread and he is an admin and he knows repeating threads are annoying.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I personally am not bothered by Nash winning the MVP and feel it was well deserved, for both Nash, and Shaq. They were both great canidates, and they both turned their respective teams around completely. I'm more concerned with a title, and i'm sure you guys are as well. Good luck with the rest of your season.(except when we meet in the finals) :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

My opinion for those that don't think Nash deserved MVP...

Oh come on... The heat are in the second round playoffs, Shaq missed the last game and they still won and barely broke a sweat.. You think of Nash missed a game in the second round of the west they'd have a chance in hell at beating Dallas?

I keep hearing the stupid arguement about what happened to the Lakers when Shaq left.. The entire team but three players was gutted, Shaq went to an already playoff ready team and gave them that little extra... Id rather give Wade MVP than Shaq, and if they win a title this year and Wade is the one doing all the work I'm going to utterly vomit if Shaq wins a playoff MVP.

I'm not the biggest fan of Nash, but I am going to give credit where it's do.. A team that won 29 games is now one of the front runners for a title. When Nash doesnt play, the team doesnt win.. At least aginst good teams. 

The title is Most Valuable player, meaning the player who makes the biggest impact on there team... Not most dominate, or best center. Shaq misses a game in the second round of the PLAYOFFS and they still win. Just remember that. Because if Nash wasn't pulling down 27 points and 17 assists, who would be on the suns?


----------

